# Spider ID?



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone here good with spider ID's at all? I found this guy crawling around my office today (not in a viv!), figured it's some sort of wolf spider. He's small, a little smaller than a quarter I'd say.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Burn down your office, it is the only way to stop them!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Based on body shape I'd guess wolf spider. It doesn't look like other common venomous spiders I know. 

I don't kill wolf spiders in my home. I leave them to keep any potentially harmful ones out---but I put thyme and rosemary oil spray around my tank bases to keep spiders and argentina (sugar) ants away.


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes, I would say that's definatly some type of wolf spider.
Nice shots!


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

JoshK said:


> Burn down your office, it is the only way to stop them!


Haha if only! Then I'd have more vacation 



earthfrog said:


> Based on body shape I'd guess wolf spider. It doesn't look like other common venomous spiders I know.
> 
> I don't kill wolf spiders in my home. I leave them to keep any potentially harmful ones out---but I put thyme and rosemary oil spray around my tank bases to keep spiders and argentina (sugar) ants away.


That's a good idea, I had no idea that that would work. I have seen some ants crawling around my place this spring, and one made it's way into the viv before I killed it. It's been 3 days after I bought ant traps and I haven't seen another yet!

We don't have too many dangerous spiders to worry about in my neck of the woods, so I try not to kill any. I have noticed a jumping spider recently has been hanging around my fruit fly cultures.



Jadenkisses said:


> Yes, I would say that's definatly some type of wolf spider.
> Nice shots!


Thanks! I'd like to get a better shot of it's face, but I couldn't get it to sit still for long!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

We love the jumping spiders in my house. My toddler is seen picking them up so they can hop up his arms. They do not try to bite, either. 

We have a couple of baby jumping spiders that are playing 'tag team' at the windowsill where argentine ants have been entering. They are out of luck b/c the ants have stopped coming in for now, plus we had to spray Eco IC² outdoors b/c of some acrobat ants coming inside.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

earthfrog said:


> We love the jumping spiders in my house. My toddler is seen picking them up so they can hop up his arms. They do not try to bite, either.


Cool! Hopefully he stays fearless, spiders are cool and they sure help keep the bug population down!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

earthfrog said:


> We love the jumping spiders in my house. My toddler is seen picking them up so they can hop up his arms. They do not try to bite, either.
> 
> We have a couple of baby jumping spiders that are playing 'tag team' at the windowsill where argentine ants have been entering. They are out of luck b/c the ants have stopped coming in for now, plus we had to spray Eco IC² outdoors b/c of some acrobat ants coming inside.


 
I can tell you from personal experience that the larger jumping spiders can bite quite well....


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Ed said:


> I can tell you from personal experience that the larger jumping spiders can bite quite well....


haha, did you squeeze or pick up the spider, or did you trick it into climbing onto you? 
The ones we find inside are under a pencil-eraser size.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ed said:


> I can tell you from personal experience that the larger jumping spiders can bite quite well....


Yikes, I have never liked spiders but always thought those guys were neat and for some reason didnt mind them.. scratch that!


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Yikes, I have never liked spiders but always thought those guys were neat and for some reason didnt mind them.. scratch that!


Nahhh they're still neat! Just cuz then _can_ bite you, doesn't mean they will


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

earthfrog said:


> haha, did you squeeze or pick up the spider, or did you trick it into climbing onto you?
> The ones we find inside are under a pencil-eraser size.


I tricked it into walking on me.. It got panicked when I went to shoo it off and tagged me..


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Ed said:


> I tricked it into walking on me.. It got panicked when I went to shoo it off and tagged me..


See, it was not being aggressive, just defensive. 
Jumping spiders are good guys. We like them.


----------



## Crikkifrogger (Sep 19, 2009)

Definately a wolf spider. When I lived in the Amazon Rainforest I often saw wolf spiders (6" in length) chowing down on tree frogs...a horrid sight!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I used to find carolina wolf spiders in the outer banks that were about 5"


----------



## fcreptiles (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks like wolf spider sp.

Nick
FCR


----------

